# Necron Tomb Stalker and Mega Grot tank up for sale on FW site



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Necron tomb stalker and grot tank are now up for regular order (shipping 25th of October)

Grot mega tank @ £62

Tomb stalker @ £36


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its almost enough to tempt one into building a Grotkreig army. :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That Tomb Stalker is decent. Extremely so. Not too big, and fairly cheap for a Trygon sized model. 

Rules are available here.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/t/tstalker.pdf

6 S6 Monstrous Attacks at I4? Fleet, Deep Strike, Hit and Run, and Move Through Cover? T7, and wounded by Poisoned only on a 6? Fuck me that's a dirty burger. And for only 195pts. I won't be deep striking it if I get one.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Necron tomb stalker looks like a nice mini, and I cant wait to see what kind of weirdness people will use it for...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

who knows what it will be used for... tomb stalker im guessing


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I get the impression that the TS will be used to deny players ground, 7 attacks on the charge with hit and run and fleet means it is going to waste anything medium sized and rip transports and armour to bits, so place it somewhere and either your opponent needs to commit large forces to kill it or they have to avoid its location.
This unit is evil for such low points cost, I think it will get bumped up or toned down but certainly will be causing me a few headaches when our Necron player buys one!


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

The tomb stalker is amazing, and its payday today. Looks like I'm going to be skint this month.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

6 Attacks on the Charge matey . 4 on the defence, thank god, but that's dirty enough. T7 and 5 wounds combined with the Anti-poison rule (which I can imagine is a sneak peak at what the standard Necrons will have), anda 3+ Armour Save, even Plasma will struggle to cause damage with that. 

It does have Night Vision, but that's not that useful considering it has two Gauss Flayers only, and you give up your Run (of which you are a monstrous creature in any case). 

Still all things considered, it just goes to show how broken the Wraithlord is with its S and T of 8.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah Vaz, I have never worked out why I don't have any WL, likely the amount of stuff I have already unpainted.

I do like this model, and its very reasonably priced too which helps, now to wait for the Eldar Hornet and Lynx


----------



## yshabash (Apr 11, 2010)

tomb stalker= face-splosion

costs less than most heav tanks, wreaks face, never see it coming, and most importantly, WREAKS FACE!

nuff said XD


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Its like a shit Trygon Alpha, basically.


----------



## white_kid (Oct 16, 2008)

looks good, I think it will help with the necrons 0 cc capabilities (c'tan excluded)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hahaha, who's your daddy now, Dark Eldar? Your poisoned weapons don't hurt the mighty Tomb Stalker! :laugh:

Unfortunately, I don't think the Tomb Stalker alone will be enough to save the Necrons unfortunately. It's a good unit, but Necrons suffer so badly in general I doubt it'll make a huge difference in the end.


----------

